# Paano mo vs Paano ka



## Henfr01

I have 3 examples of the use of Paano:

Paano mo gagawín?
"How will you do this?"

Paano siyá nasaktán?
"How did he get hurt?"

Papaano ako makakatulong sa mga biktimá?
"How (in what ways) will I be able to help the victims?"

My question is this: why does the first example use "Paano mo" and not "Paano ka"? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Shaba1

I am not tagalog, so I am only guessing at this so take my advise with a grain of salt. I *think* the first example uses 'mo' because Paano  is a "helping verb" it does not give in conjugations to  any other words in the sentence 'gagawin' is the main verb in that sentence. It is that future tense of the verb gawain which is passive/definite versus the active/indefinite form 'gumagawa'. You always use the possessive form of a pronoun to designate the "doer/actor" with a passive verb. Thus you use 'mo' rather then 'ka' in that sentence. At least that is what my books says. A more solid answer would probably be giving by a native Tagalog speaker.


----------



## DotterKat

Henfr01 said:


> ...Paano mo gagawín?
> "How will you do this?"
> My question is this: why does the first example use "Paano mo" and not "Paano ka"?...



In this sentence, the actor or doer is not the focus of the sentence based on the conjugation of the verb gawa (gagawin). Recall that the _*-in*_ suffix makes it an object-focus verb. In short, the focus of the entire sentence is on the object, the thing that is going to be done, rather on the person who will be doing it. As such, _ng personal pronouns_ are to be used to substitute for proper nouns when the actor or doer is not the focus of the sentence (review the difference between ang and ng pronouns). In this particular sentence, the second person singular _mo_ is the correct pronoun to use.
Examples of actor-focused verbs (_*-um-*_ verbs) which would require _ang_ pronouns (in particular,_ ka_): 

Paano ka gumagawa ng (website / damit / desisyon)?
Gumawa ka ng paraan.


----------



## latchiloya

Henfr01 said:


> Paano mo gagawín?
> "How will you do this?"



I'd say "how will you do it?" would sound balanced grammatically.



> My question is this: why does the first example use "Paano mo" and not "Paano ka"?



Paano MO gagawín? - MO is the agent. 

Paano KA gagawín? - KA is the object of the verb. And can be translated to and not far equivalent to:


How would you be created?
How to create you?
take note that the word order of the Tagalog context together with its infliction is NOT EQUAL/PARALLEL to its English given example.


----------



## mataripis

I do not agree with these grammatical structures. In my version- paano gagawin/ bakit nasaktan/sa anong paraan makakatulong sa mga nasalanta'.


----------

